# 2007/2008 Vehicle Lift Laws & CMRs



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Troopers & Officers, I am hoping that you can help me. I am confused over the laws governing vehicle height alterations. 

I have seen section 90-7p and understand that it states no alterations beyond 2" up or down. However, at the same time I understand that there are CMR's governing 4x4 vehicle height alterations. Looking at this site I found the formula: 

(Wheelbase x Vehicle Track) / 2200 = allowable suspension lift and allowable tire lift. 

For an example a 2008 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited has a wheelbase is 116" and vehicle track is 61.9". According to the above formula it should be allowed roughly 3.25" of suspension lift and the same amount of tire lift. Obviously this conflicts with 90-7p and before I spend a good amount of money I want to make sure that I am in compliance with the law. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Wolfman, I appreciate the reply. 
I did some more research last night and found this (I've made the pertanent section *BOLD*):



> 540 CMR: REGISTRY OF MOTOR VEHICLES​ 540 CMR 6.00: ALTERATION OF MOTOR VEHICLE HEIGHT
> 
> Section
> 
> ...


Is this section still in effect and law today? In other words, if the math is there, can I legally lift my truck more than the 2" stated in the first post?

Here is a second interesting part to this thread... I just learned that at SEMA 2007, the automotive aftermarket specialty products show held in Las Vegas every year, *MOPAR* (Chryslers parts division) announced that they would be offering a *4.5" lift kit for the 2007, 2008 Jeep Wrangler*. This will be available as a MOPAR kit for purchase or as a dealer installed accessory. Seeing as this is an OEM option, how does this effect any laws discussded above... also, how does it effect a persons choice of installing a quality lift kit on this vehicle? In other words, if MOPAR is offering a 4.5" kit as an OEM accessory, wouldn't *any* kit equal to or less than this 4.5" lift plus the 3.25" determined by the above formula be legal?

Sorry... I know that this is a lot to read and digest. I just want to: 
A) be in compliance with the law. 
and
B) Get the best lift off-road for my truck and be in compliance with the law.

Here is an un-parsed link to MOPAR's press conference at SEMA 2007: http : // www . youtube.com/watch?v=YkLeAp21cds

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

4X4,

State law trumps OEM accessory packages. I suggest to you that you will be able to purchase that particular MoPAR lift kit here in Massachusetts. You can and may install the kit. You may not use the vehicle equipped with the kit on the road (as a lawfully registered vehicle)...you would be limited to "off-road" use only (if it violates the maximum lift calculated for the vehicle).

It is my opinion that the 540 CMR formula is still valid: use that to determine your maximum vehicle height and go a half inch shy of the maximum, just for "margin-of-error". Too, remember that you may have to replace your brake flex lines to insure maximum movement of the suspension without compromising the braking system.

I have written the 540 violation and have successfully prosecuted the violation in DC. You'd be surprised how many of these altered height trucks have brake line "splices" composed of compression fittings!


----------

